
War costs us $13.6 trillion. So why do we spend so little on peace? - ramonvillasante
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/06/the-world-continues-to-spend-enormous-amounts-on-violence-and-little-on-building-peace/?utm_content=buffer91471&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
finid
It's a reflection of our collective state of consciousness. It's not so easy
to explain, but it's more like, who we are.

How we are inside, shows up outside.

At this point in our history (evolution), we're a war-like group. War appeals
to us.

------
ankurdhama
Anything that appeals to ego.

